# How do you code COPD with Asthma ?



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 7, 2010)

Dx by doc:  COPD with RAD with excacerbation(Asthma).

Do you code just the COPD ( 496 ) because it excludes asthma 493.02?

Or do you code the Asthma (493.02) only and exclude 496 because Asthma with excacerbation ( 493.02 ) is more specific than COPD? 

Can anyone help resolve this coders dispute? Loser has to buy 2011 CPT.

Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 8, 2010)

493.22 is what you should code.


----------

